# P3C-Orion



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

A friend of mine had me take some photos of his recently completed P3C-Orion. This model has has 4 operating engines (counter rotating props), rotating beacons, navigation/strobe lights, and landing lights. Very impressive build and I wanted to share it.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very cool!


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Jafo said:


> very cool!


Yes, it really is a cool deal. Wait until he sends me the photos of the 1:100 Delta L1011 he's working on. Amazing workmanship.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

that looks outstanding jack. we are still looking for STEVE FOSSETT he went down only a few miles from here , but what few miles. pretty rugged terrain and he hasn't activated his wrist watch gps locater beacon and it has been almost a week with no word.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

There are 3 additional pictures available of the P3-Orion in action. Enjoy!!
P3 Orion


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Awesome work! Your friend really knows his stuff.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

:lol: I told him to make the props spin and dog gone it, if he didn't go ahead and do it - especially counter rotating. :lol:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looker! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow. :thumbsup:


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

That is incredible!


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks guys, I'll pass on the kudo's to the builder. I thought I had put up a link to the remainder of the photos so here it is:  P3C-Orion


----------

